# Question for those with 4K tv's...



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a 4k RCA. I haven't had any issues with Roku or Firestick although those units aren't 4k.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a 4k Vizio. No problems with 4k Kindle Fire Stick or non-4K laptop.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Ahhh... sigh of relief! 
Thank you.
I have been ripping bluray to the hard drive for years.... 20 terabytes in total thus far.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I also use the Plex app on the Fire Stick to stream movies from my media server.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Most 1080p and even some 720p and 1080i content has HDCP copy protection. When played on a non-HDCP TV set the picture is actually shown as 540p or other reduced resolution similar to 540p.

Over the air HDTV is either 1080i or 720p and usually unprotected.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

AllanJ said:


> Most 1080p and even some 720p and 1080i content has HDCP copy protection. When played on a non-HDCP TV set the picture is actually shown as 540p or other reduced resolution similar to 540p.
> 
> Over the air HDTV is either 1080i or 720p and usually unprotected.


Well, I have 1080p now and all my movies are (maximum) 1080p and I stream from central nas to various media streamer boxes around the house (mede8er, and wdtv live boxes) and have no issues getting full resolution and full surround sound (although the living room set up is the only one which can take advantage of the actual surround sound tracks through an 11 channel Denon AVR).

Word has it though that they have increased the grade of HDCP protection at the 4k level..... which I don't really care about. I'm fine with 1080p. It's not the 4k ability I bought the tv for anyway... just wanted a bigger screen. As long as it all continues to work at the 1080p level, that's all I care.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is how the Videos are displayed on my very own 82 Inch Samsung TV:

Any Blu-Ray I have, is being ripped on to my Synology NAS as an .ISO File. Those NAS are behind my detached Garage in a Shed.
In my Home theater, I fire up either the Dune or the Zidoo Network player. They will pick up the .ISO from the NAS, sending it to my Marantz AV7704.
From there, it goes directly to the Samsung TV. Uncompressed Ultra HD Blu-Rays (each 75-93 GB, btw) are playing in all their Glory, with Menus and all, in 4K.

From the Garage to the House I got a 175 Ft. 100 gigabit Fiber Cable running, but it did work well over Cat6.
Enjoy your TV and report back here please.😎

*Edit:*
If you send all of your Devices to a Receiver like me (DirecTV, XBox, 4K Blu-Ray player, Roku, etc) then make sure the receiver is passing a 4K Signal.
Also a good Idea to buy some newer 4K certified HDMI Cables.
Cheers,


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> *Edit:*
> If you send all of your Devices to a Receiver like me (DirecTV, XBox, 4K Blu-Ray player, Roku, etc) then make sure the receiver is passing a 4K Signal.
> Also a good Idea to buy some newer 4K certified HDMI Cables.
> Cheers,


Yeah. My Denon avr is good for 4k. That's not an issue. It worries me a little though. I had my Denon set for automatic updates and some have complained that their ripped movies have stopped working because of the updated 4k HDCP protection. It's the newest version 2.2 HDCP support


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I have an old receiver without HDMI, but it only gets used for sound, not switching. TV is connected via optical cable to the receiver, so it doesn't really matter what the source is—if it would come out of the TV, it comes out through the receiver.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

@Bob Sanders , with due Respect, when you rip the Movies, all HDCP protection is removed.
I use AnyDVD HD for this purpose.
And @huesmann, with the optical connection you miss out on all the new Sound formats, such as Dolby Atmos, DTSHD, DD+, etc.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

huesmann said:


> I have an old receiver without HDMI, but it only gets used for sound, not switching. TV is connected via optical cable to the receiver, so it doesn't really matter what the source is—if it would come out of the TV, it comes out through the receiver.


Yeah... I invested a fair bit of money into the audio end of my system specifically to get the higher end audio... which kind of gets cut out with optical. You really need the hdmi to take advantage of the higher quality audio.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> @Bob Sanders , with due Respect, when you rip the Movies, all HDCP protection is removed.


Yeah, think you're right... and I'm worrying about nothing. Tv is SUPPOSED to come on the 13th so I guess we'll find out for sure one way or the other.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is the 82 inch Samsung


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do.
I'm also looking for an 8K now, some are already available.
Long story, 🤪


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

The way I understand it (and I could be wrong), the HDCP is not based on the content, but about the device the video signal is being sent to. Newer bluray players send out a 'query' asking the device it's connected to the equivalent of 'are you a display device?' If it receives a signal back that says 'yes I am.' then it sends the video (and audio). Otherwise, all you get is the HDCP error message. It's supposed to keep the player from sending the data to a recording device. Of course it's easily bypassed (see below), but I guess it makes movie distribution companies feel better.

I had an issue with my bluray player I wanted to connect to an older projector with no HDMI. A $10 HDMI splitter solved the problem. The splitter (like most available) has an "HDCP defeat" built in, which basically means the splitter sends the signal back to the player that it's a TV.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

HotRodx10 said:


> The way I understand it (and I could be wrong), the HDCP is not based on the content, but about the device the video signal is being sent to. Newer bluray players send out a 'query' asking the device it's connected to the equivalent of 'are you a display device?' If it receives a signal back that says 'yes I am.' then it sends the video (and audio). Otherwise, all you get is the HDCP error message. It's supposed to keep the player from sending the data to a recording device. Of course it's easily bypassed (see below), but I guess it makes movie distribution companies feel better.
> 
> I had an issue with my bluray player I wanted to connect to an older projector with no HDMI. A $10 HDMI splitter solved the problem. The splitter (like most available) has an "HDCP defeat" built in, which basically means the splitter sends the signal back to the player that it's a TV.


That's the way I understood. HDCP is a hardware based protection system, and not so much a software system like copy protection on a disc, and it's further complicated by the fact that HDCP 2.2 is not backwards compatible to HDCP 2.1 so the end result is a bunch of handshake issues between machines. Most North American hardware is also no longer coming out with component rca inputs/outputs either because they can not be HDCP protected in the way that hdmi can.

A lot of Denon owners have had to do that splitter trick because these machines just aren't cooperating with each other any more unless everything is perfect. But I think it has to do mostly with the new HDCP2.2 being mixed with older non 2.2 stuff.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Deja-vue said:


> And @huesmann, with the optical connection you miss out on all the new Sound formats, such as Dolby Atmos, DTSHD, DD+, etc.


It doesn't really matter right now as I only have a 3.1 speaker setup. Keep meaning to install the other 4 but life just keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do.
> I'm also looking for an 8K now, some are already available.
> Long story, 🤪


I used to live on the cutting edge of technology, but not any more. It's too expensive and it just changes too fast now. It's a mere ploy just to get you to spend money. When BluRay and HDdvd were fighting for the crown I bought into HDdvd... one of the first models out. When 3d tv came out I bought a 3d tv (the 60 inch I'm presently replacing is a Sony Bravia 3d).

Now that i'm getting a 4k, I may play around with some 4k video for the heck of it, but honestly 1080p is just fine for me. It works, and it has a reasonable quality to it. I'm still a member of the AVS forum where technology junky's tend to hang out... but not so active anymore.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

HDCP is not exactly just Hardware based, it is simply an encryption.
Nice explanation here:


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

TV is here and I was worried about nothing. Everything works just fine. I still have to mount the tv. I don't like any of the brackets they have out there. They seem to stick the tv further out from the wall. I want it to really hug the wall. I think I will try 'hanging' it like you would a picture (only with aircraft cable).

It looks like I will have to upgrade my netflix account to 4k, and I will have to replace my blu-ray player too. It 'upscales' to 4k, but it is not a true 4k player.

Anybody have suggestions for a reasonable player?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Bob,
Congrats on the new Samsung 82 Incher! 😎
A nice Ultra HD Player is this one here: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B076HQ99Z6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Just sold one not too long ago. You could also use a XBox One X or S, they play the Ultra HD Blu-Rays just fine, and you could use it for 4K Netflix as well.
May I ask which Model TV you purchased?

Add on:
I used one of these Mounts here for a customer, it doesn't get slimmer than that:








QualGear QG-TM-001 Picture Hanging Style Ultra Low Profile TV Wall Mount for Most 37 to 70-Inch TVs and Monitors, Aluminum [CHECK VESA COMPATIBILITY BEFORE PURCHASE], silver : Electronics


Buy QualGear QG-TM-001 Picture Hanging Style Ultra Low Profile TV Wall Mount for Most 37 to 70-Inch TVs and Monitors, Aluminum [CHECK VESA COMPATIBILITY BEFORE PURCHASE], silver: Mounts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com





YMMV.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> Bob,
> Congrats on the new Samsung 82 Incher! 😎
> A nice Ultra HD Player is this one here: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B076HQ99Z6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Thanks but I don't do xbox. My daughter does though so if I ever stuck xbox on the 82" tv I would never see it again. 

Funny, I looked at that exact LG today. It's on the short list.

I did manage to get the tv up already. I had some 1/8 inch (300lb) aircraft cable in the shed, so I just hung it like a picture. It hugs the wall much better than with those brackets.

The tv I got was the Samsung UN82RU9000. It seems to be a pretty reasonable entry level 4k big screen. It's replacing a Sony Bravia 60" 3D tv. That one will go to the cabin and replace an older 42" Plasma... which will in turn replace my daughter's cheapy 37"... so we're doing the royal tv shuffle here!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> Bob,
> Congrats on the new Samsung 82 Incher! 😎


I know you have Dune, but have you tried out Plex?

I have the plex app on my new tv so I stuck plex on my server just to give it a spin, and I think I like it better than my Mede8er movie box. It seems to catalogue with less effort and if your server is fast enough it will also do 4k.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Bob Sanders said:


> I know you have Dune, but have you tried out Plex?
> 
> I have the plex app on my new tv so I stuck plex on my server just to give it a spin, and I think I like it better than my Mede8er movie box. It seems to catalogue with less effort and if your server is fast enough it will also do 4k.


Bob, I don't think Plex will play my ripped ISO's. Some of them are 85 GB big. (Ultra Blu-Ray)
And it won't play ripped Blu-Ray Folder structure. 
I had many Dune's over the past 10 Years, but now switched to Zidoo.





Best android tv box-ZIDOO tv box,best KODI box,zidoo Streaming Media Player


ZIDOO is one the most advanced ARM multi-core frame industrial products and consumer electronics developer, our mainly product are Smart OTT and Samart TV,OEM & ODM can be accepted for us.we now has ZIDOO X1 ,ZIDOO X1 II,ZIDOO X5,ZIDOO X6,ZIDOO X9,ZIDOO X9S for sale.




www.zidoo.tv




I got sick and tired of these over-priced, finicky, bug-ridden, never out of Beta Firmware Network Streamers.
I still got a few here.
The Zidoo's are god-sent. Play Blu-Ray ISO's with full menu, even the new Ultra Blu-Rays.
The play pretty much everything you throw at it. Never Freezing like the Dune's did.
Menus are much faster than the Dunes. Once you got a Zidoo, you'll never look back, I got 3 of them here now.

My Synology NAS Devices have the Plex Server built-in, it's just not for me.
Finally, if you want all of the options in Plex, you'll have to pay for it.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> Bob, I don't think Plex will play my ripped ISO's. Some of them are 85 GB big. (Ultra Blu-Ray)
> And it won't play ripped Blu-Ray Folder structure.
> I had many Dune's over the past 10 Years, but now switched to Zidoo.
> 
> ...


I did look at ziddo last year when I was thinking on replacing the Mede8er which is similar to dune.... and just as out dated! Personally I'm not sure it's with the price tag, but that's just my opinion.

I played a couple of 50 and 60 gig 4k Ultra blu ray rips today (dtsHD 7.1) with ZERO issues so plex should handle 80.

I didn't like the plex server from the NAS end though. It transcodes the sound so it's not the original, so I picked up a Nvidia Shield tv (pro) today with a plex server built in. Unlike the NAS plex, it passes the audio through instead of transcoding it so I see "DTS-HD" on my receiver again like my old Mede8er box. It seems to be pretty fast too... and tiny... 1/2 the size of my mede8er! The mede8er has an onboard hard drive bay though which the shield does not.
I love the plex cataloguing. Completely automatic I rip the disc, throw it into a folder and plex does the rest, including supplying the trailer.
It doesn't use the blu ray structure but you don't really need it since it can build a thumbnail time line so can see it as you fast forward or rewind


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Yepp, I almost bought a Mede8er, but the Chipset is now too old.
My Zidoo's will do all Video Formats, including .ISO, plays even Dolby Vision, important for me since I have a couple of LG Oled's in my Home.
The Zidoo X10 also has the Hard Drive bay, never used it because I got that 48 TB NAS feeding my Home.😎
The new Zidoo Z9X is unbelievable fast and stable.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> Yepp, I almost bought a Mede8er, but the Chipset is now too old.
> My Zidoo's will do all Video Formats, including .ISO, plays even Dolby Vision, important for me since I have a couple of LG Oled's in my Home.
> The Zidoo X10 also has the Hard Drive bay, never used it because I got that 48 TB NAS feeding my Home.😎
> The new Zidoo Z9X is unbelievable fast and stable.


Hey... have you thought of remotes lately?
I have harmony elite that's been kicked around a bit too much and needs replacement. Apparently Logitech is discontinuing the harmony line. What's the (equivalent) alternative?


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

Bob Sanders said:


> TV is here and I was worried about nothing. Everything works just fine. I still have to mount the tv. I don't like any of the brackets they have out there. They seem to stick the tv further out from the wall. I want it to really hug the wall. I think I will try 'hanging' it like you would a picture (only with aircraft cable).
> 
> It looks like I will have to upgrade my netflix account to 4k, and I will have to replace my blu-ray player too. It 'upscales' to 4k, but it is not a true 4k player.
> 
> Anybody have suggestions for a reasonable player?


If you haven't already found a mount you like, I just bought a 77" LG OLED from Costco and got this mount: https://www.costco.com/sanus-simplicity-37"--90"-tilting-tv-mount.product.100402935.html

It pulls out just enough to get behind and attach all the cables, then you can push it back to where it's basically snug up against the wall.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Bob Sanders said:


> have you thought of remotes lately


I had to replace the one to the bed rm TV awhile back. For me the worst part of replacing the remote is programing it. I wish I had paid a little more attention to the location of the buttons but other than that they are pretty much all the same IMO. We used to joke that the next remote would be made of rubber as the bed rm remote seems to always get knocked off of the bed.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Bob Sanders said:


> Hey... have you thought of remotes lately?
> I have harmony elite that's been kicked around a bit too much and needs replacement. Apparently Logitech is discontinuing the harmony line. What's the (equivalent) alternative?


You know what, Bob i have asked that question myself many times since I heard of *Logitech's exit from the Remote market entirely.*
Not being a big Logitech Remote Fan [i had many models] I have been looking at Remote apps for my Android Tablets I have laying around.
Most of the Samsung Tablets have a Remote eye [IR] and work quite well. Any old Samsung Tablet will work.
I have been doing some Dry-runs with the *Peel* Remote app, but was not very satisfied. That was years ago. Today, you have a lot more Choices.
Just check out the Google play for Remote apps, or the Apple Store.
Finally, there is the Remote Area of the AVS Forum where you probably get a lot more Info about this subject.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> You know what, Bob i have asked that question myself many times since I heard of *Logitech's exit from the Remote market entirely.*
> Not being a big Logitech Remote Fan [i had many models] I have been looking at Remote apps for my Android Tablets I have laying around.
> Most of the Samsung Tablets have a Remote eye [IR] and work quite well. Any old Samsung Tablet will work.
> I have been doing some Dry-runs with the *Peel* Remote app, but was not very satisfied. That was years ago. Today, you have a lot more Choices.
> ...


They seem to be a bit lost in the avs forum as well. I have been using harmony for probably 15 years now. It's the only remote I know which allows for macro programming. I guess the hunt goes on


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Bob Sanders said:


> They seem to be a bit lost in the avs forum as well. I have been using harmony for probably 15 years now. It's the only remote I know which allows for macro programming. I guess the hunt goes on


Even if you buy a new Logitech Remote right now, Logitech has to support the Software Setups for Years to come until they finally shut their Servers down.
Then, maybe in a couple of Years, we have an alternative.
Cheers,


----------



## Jenna Young (Apr 28, 2021)

When I wanted to find some information about 4k I followed this link 4K resolution - Wikipedia


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm very fond of my Sony RM-VLZ620 universal remote. It controls up to 8 devices, has a learning function, so if the code for a device isn't in the list (or even if it is), you can 'copy' it from the original remote, and it has several buttons that can be programmed with multiple functions (macros?). I have mine programmed so I can press 1 button and it turns on (or off) the TV, receiver, tuner box, and DVR. I have full control over those, plus the Roku and bluray player. Pressing the device buttons automatically switches the receiver to that input, too.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

HotRodx10 said:


> I'm very fond of my Sony RM-VLZ620 universal remote. It controls up to 8 devices, has a learning function, so if the code for a device isn't in the list (or even if it is), you can 'copy' it from the original remote, and it has several buttons that can be programmed with multiple functions (macros?). I have mine programmed so I can press 1 button and it turns on (or off) the TV, receiver, tuner box, and DVR. I have full control over those, plus the Roku and bluray player. Pressing the device buttons automatically switches the receiver to that input, too.


With due Respect, that Sony has come a bit of Age and I doubt it will control some of the Network players such as the Mede8er, Dune, Zidoo or Popcornhour.
It works for you, that is just fine, but some of the new Devices are just too advanced to be controlled by a Sony Remote.
Worst thing it is only IR, not RF.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> With due Respect, that Sony has come a bit of Age and I doubt it will control some of the Network players such as the Mede8er, Dune, Zidoo or Popcornhour.
> It works for you, that is just fine, but some of the new Devices are just too advanced to be controlled by a Sony Remote.
> Worst thing it is only IR, not RF.


True it is IR, so it won't control devices that require an RF remote. However, the learning function allows it to be programmed by most other IR remotes to duplicate their functions. It's not going to work for every system, but for those with a system it will work for, I think it's really good remote, especially for under 15 bucks.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess we'll eventually need something to replace our Harmony too. Will need something with RF that will also control our Fire Stick.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

huesmann said:


> I guess we'll eventually need something to replace our Harmony too. Will need something with RF that will also control our Fire Stick.


Harmony is the only remote I know which does macros. I don't have to turn each device on. I just press "watch tv" and it turns everything on which is required to watch tv, and it remembers what it turned on so it's just one button to turn it all off again too. I can't find another remote that does that.

Now you can do that through (hdmi) CEC, but it's not near as clean. I have run into issues with cec turning the wrong things on and off, as well as ending up on a wrong input/output. That doesn't really happen with harmony


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Bob Sanders said:


> Harmony is the only remote I know which does macros. I don't have to turn each device on. I just press "watch tv" and it turns everything on which is required to watch tv, and it remembers what it turned on so it's just one button to turn it all off again too. I can't find another remote that does that.


The Sony remote I mentioned does that.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is one that will do macros:


Amazon.com


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> Here is one that will do macros:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Thanks,. I'll check that out!


----------

